# Nutrient Schedule For Auto-Flower Strain



## hibong (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a seedling that's an auto-flower and am wondering what to about nutes. Some places I've read auto-flower strains don't like nutes and not to give them any and other places I've read to give them flowering nutrients after the seedling stage since the plant itself skips the vegetative growth stage. Any advice on which route to take or if both of those are wrong? Any advice is appreciated


----------



## SamBookwel (Aug 10, 2012)

I am no expert but this is the feeding schedule I am going to follow. I am also going to be adding ChaChing, but haven't decided the right time to start it. However, I have about another 3-4 weeks before I will have the money to purchase these nutes.

Week 1 pH water only
Week 1.5 add in Big Bloom to the mix at 1/2 teaspoon
Week 2 - 1/2 tsp Grow Big 1/2 tsp Big Bloom
Week 2.5 - 3/4 tsp of grow big
Week 3 - 1tsp grow big and 1/2 Tiger bloom 1/2 tea spoon Big Bloom
Week 3.5 - 1/2 tsp Grow Big 1/2tsp Tiger bloom
Week 4 - 1tsp Tiger bloom 1/2 tsp Grow Big
Week 4.5 - Clean pH'ed water to clear out any salt build up
Week 5 - 2tsp tiger bloom 1/2 grow big
Week 5.5 - 1 Teaspoon Grow Big
Week 6 - Begin Flush for the final weeks.


----------



## lowblower (Aug 10, 2012)

if you can, plant straight into final containers. So use a light nutrient mix soil, so the seedling doesnt get nute burn....you jus used pH balanced water for the first 1-2 weeks. From weeks 2-4 you can use a vegetative growth feed (autos need veg nutes to get a decent size before full flowering starts) and you could also use some superthrive to get the roots established fast. You can start using low amounts of malasses from week 3, and gradually increase into flowering until the end. From weeks 5, you can ease off the growth nutes and start easy on the flowering nutes. ALL nutes from start to finish should be 1/8 to 1/4 strength, including molasses etc. You should water whenever the soil completely dries out, this could be every 3 days or it could be more or less, it depends on ur unique growing environment. Other than watering 'schedule' just feed as directed on your nutes bottle, but just feed less concentration, like i said 1/8 - 1/4 strength. Thats all you need to do. Dont neglect that autos need veg feed to get big, they wont really start eating flower nutes until heavy flowering at like week 7 or so, its not like they need just bloom nutes because they are an auto flower


----------



## lowblower (Aug 10, 2012)

SamBookwel said:


> I am no expert but this is the feeding schedule I am going to follow. I am also going to be adding ChaChing, but haven't decided the right time to start it. However, I have about another 3-4 weeks before I will have the money to purchase these nutes.
> 
> Week 1 pH water only
> Week 1.5 add in Big Bloom to the mix at 1/2 teaspoon
> ...


DONT use bloom nutes till at least week 5. Autos generally take about 9 weeks from seed. Generally, this guide is really bad IMO


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 10, 2012)

Depending on your situation feed veg nutes as normal for _about _3 weeks. Start flower nutes sometime in week four or five as you normally would. You could also wait until you see pistils before starting to use flowering nutes. Everything is a little sooner with auto's as their lifespan is so short. It really isn't overly complicated.


----------



## rippn13 (Aug 10, 2012)

I agree with lowblower and amaximus instead of Sam's schedule. I am in the process of harvesting my auto's and they went just over 9 weeks. I have always heard about the 1/8 to 1/4 nutes but have never abided by it. I went heavy on puropse with this grow and fed them way more than I have in the past with the intention of burning them up. I have used Botanicare the last few years with the addition of purple max snow storm. The strain was NYCD and proved to be very hardy. I understand the 1/4 to 1/8 but resist it. 

Most feeding schedules are for 12 weeks so that means that there is a difference of less than 3 weeks when growing auto's. That can be easily adjusted in the flowering weeks. I strongly encourage you to use veg nutes for the first 3 weeks... using that 3rd week as your transition week and use both veg and bloom nutes. I hit them pretty hard with bloom nutes through 7 weeks then I start to ease off on weeks 8 and 9. 

If you are growing more than 1 I would suggest trying nutes at different powers. Experiment with a full power then go down from there to see exactly for yourself. I believe that soil or coco makes a difference too. Coco is more forgiving and it is also easier to flush.


----------



## Supergreenman1 (Apr 26, 2013)

lowblower said:


> DONT use bloom nutes till at least week 5. Autos generally take about 9 weeks from seed. Generally, this guide is really bad IMO


This follows what I've read. However, I've read conflicting things about Autoflowers. I've also read that you should graduate(half/half mixture of veg/bloom) to bloom nutrients when the Auto first shows signs of flowering then go to full bloom a week later.


----------



## lowblower (Apr 28, 2013)

lowblower said:


> if you can, plant straight into final containers. So use a light nutrient mix soil, so the seedling doesnt get nute burn....you jus used pH balanced water for the first 1-2 weeks. From weeks 2-4 you can use a vegetative growth feed (autos need veg nutes to get a decent size before full flowering starts) and you could also use some superthrive to get the roots established fast. You can start using low amounts of malasses from week 3, and gradually increase into flowering until the end. From weeks 5, you can ease off the growth nutes and start easy on the flowering nutes. ALL nutes from start to finish should be 1/8 to 1/4 strength, including molasses etc. You should water whenever the soil completely dries out, this could be every 3 days or it could be more or less, it depends on ur unique growing environment. Other than watering 'schedule' just feed as directed on your nutes bottle, but just feed less concentration, like i said 1/8 - 1/4 strength. Thats all you need to do. Dont neglect that autos need veg feed to get big, they wont really start eating flower nutes until heavy flowering at like week 7 or so, its not like they need just bloom nutes because they are an auto flower


Yeah like the other recent suggestions here, I would amend my plan to:

Week
1 - pH water
2- very very light veg nutes
3- light veg nutes
4- veg nutes - preflowers show around here
5 - Veg/Bloom nutes 50:50% 
6- veg/bloom 40:60
7- veg bloom 20:80
8- bloom
9 - bloom 
10 - bloom
11- flush?
12 - flush?

should not take more than 12 weeks, but different strains take different time scales, so this plan is for a 12 week strain (most sold as 9 week actually take 11-12 weeks). As before, be careful of nute burning them with high doses.

Im using organics from humbolt nutes, and I haven't seen any burn yet on my current grow, Its just an auto seed harvest, but Im gonna use these nutes again when I grow my harvested crosses out coz Im impressed with their simplicity and effectiveness


----------



## GROWUROWN420 (Jun 2, 2013)

im growing green posion auto and it has produced rapid fan leaves cant wait to see it by week 7


----------



## justugh (Jun 2, 2013)

well here is something to really mess with u ......i am not sure what it means 

i did a exp with Co2 water...........2 plants same time same set of feeding same light .......i poured co2 2 cups 1 time on one plant and spraied the leaves 3 times .........it is in flowering stage now (2 weeks before her sister and before should of to gentics) 

her sister is just let me confirm the sex and she is only entering ..............same date plant same method same light temps amounts smae everything but the Co2 water 


as for autos u most be careful rem it is getting stuff from the soil along with what u water(and they are knowen to be picky about power of) ........i been mixing up as the box saids and then dumping half out into anouther jug ...use it on this tree tring to help and then fill up the orginal with PHed water double check the ph and then use .......always check the ph no matter what line u are using check it ......shoot for 6 ph for 2 waterings then ph of 7 for one watering then back to 2 then 1 .........this is assuming the ph of the soilwas orginal 7 it will keep it at the perfect lvls so the metter saids


----------



## REELIST (Jun 8, 2013)

My sorry double post


----------



## REELIST (Jun 8, 2013)

My autos are showing white hairs after 3 weeks but from what ive read elsewhere this does not mean there flowering yet..but after week 4-5 they will produce much more flowers and be in 'flower mode'

I put 1/4 of flower tabs from nirvana in my soil yesterday but im wondering will this stop vertical growth and bring flowering on earlier?

I really want to get as much yield as possible so don't want to sacrifice possible 'veg' growth by introducing the flower nutes too early..This same source stated that by introducing flower nutes this will stop or really slow vertical growth, which is not what i want.

Should i dig the flower tabs up and put them back in a few weeks? They have not been watered since i buried them in the soil

bubbleicious and nl autos..in soil obviously under hps


----------



## tyedyed60 (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't know squat, but I say let your plant tell u what it wants & doesn't want. Get to know the variety ur growing then u can play around with the nutes, because its always different for everyone & every variety. For autos the rule of thumb is less is more, but I have also got by with full strength & then some on some varieties. Theres only one way to find out & that's personal experience, & yes some times it does come at a great cost.


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Jun 8, 2013)

I've grown autos 2x and in both instances I started with Veg nutes at 3 weeks. week four I started following the flowering nute schedule. Both grows produced decent yields and kick ass smoke.In regards to the post aboiut changing the ph just keep the water and nutes at 6,8 to 7 and you'll be fine.


----------



## Bluntbag (Feb 13, 2014)

May be a dumb question but if your watering 2 times a week do you give nutes at both waterings? Or nutes first watering and pure water for second watering?


----------



## Richie Bud (Mar 27, 2014)

it depends on what grow medium you are using I grow in soil. No nutes for 3 to 4 weeks as there is enough in the soil to get her through the first 3-4 weeks. They do not like heavy nute use only half dose right through.


----------



## hobby man (Dec 1, 2014)

tyedyed60 said:


> I don't know squat, but I say let your plant tell u what it wants & doesn't want. Get to know the variety ur growing then u can play around with the nutes, because its always different for everyone & every variety. For autos the rule of thumb is less is more, but I have also got by with full strength & then some on some varieties. Theres only one way to find out & that's personal experience, & yes some times it does come at a great cost.


yes indeed


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 2, 2015)

Bumping, this is a great post! Thanks for the info.

-DT


----------



## harris hawk (Oct 18, 2015)

during vegation stage (3 weeks) one should be also working on the root ball more than nutrients - but - once in flower , week 4, your schedule sounds good - thanks for it !


----------



## Daveg34 (Jul 26, 2016)

Amaximus said:


> Depending on your situation feed veg nutes as normal for _about _3 weeks. Start flower nutes sometime in week four or five as you normally would. You could also wait until you see pistils before starting to use flowering nutes. Everything is a little sooner with auto's as their lifespan is so short. It really isn't overly complicated.


 I'm do something similar, I wait for pistils before flowering nutes. I've had some autos take 1200ppm for a few weeks. Things were beasts. Others can't handle any.


----------



## edwardvanhalen123456 (Oct 1, 2016)

justugh said:


> well here is something to really mess with u ......i am not sure what it means
> 
> i did a exp with Co2 water...........2 plants same time same set of feeding same light .......i poured co2 2 cups 1 time on one plant and spraied the leaves 3 times .........it is in flowering stage now (2 weeks before her sister and before should of to gentics)
> 
> ...


Hey man thanks for the detailed reply, it's ppl like you who actually help me and not dicks that just want to mess with my thread.
When I grew 5 years ago I remember I had to buy ph up or down, I can't remember, but the ph has to be wrong so I'm glad you brought that up. 
How do you test the ph. I was looking at ph test strips you can get at walmart but I remember having a meter with 2 metal probes on it.


----------



## edwardvanhalen123456 (Oct 1, 2016)

Bluntbag said:


> May be a dumb question but if your watering 2 times a week do you give nutes at both waterings? Or nutes first watering and pure water for second watering?


Not a dumb question at all buddy. I just ordered tiger bloom yesterday because my plant is starting to get yellow leaves so I had to order it right away. I been growing this for 6 weeks so I don't want it to die.
Anyway, when I get the nutes I will be feeding it every other watering because that's what I've heard is best for the plant. Do you think I should feed it every time I water?


----------



## edwardvanhalen123456 (Oct 1, 2016)

DankTankerous said:


> Bumping, this is a great post! Thanks for the info.
> 
> -DT


I put this post in my bookmarks because their are a bunch of things on here that I won't remember lol. Especially about how much nutes to use and stuff like that so thanks everyone for helping me out so much in this thread.


----------



## edwardvanhalen123456 (Oct 2, 2016)

lowblower said:


> if you can, plant straight into final containers. So use a light nutrient mix soil, so the seedling doesnt get nute burn....you jus used pH balanced water for the first 1-2 weeks. From weeks 2-4 you can use a vegetative growth feed (autos need veg nutes to get a decent size before full flowering starts) and you could also use some superthrive to get the roots established fast. You can start using low amounts of malasses from week 3, and gradually increase into flowering until the end. From weeks 5, you can ease off the growth nutes and start easy on the flowering nutes. ALL nutes from start to finish should be 1/8 to 1/4 strength, including molasses etc. You should water whenever the soil completely dries out, this could be every 3 days or it could be more or less, it depends on ur unique growing environment. Other than watering 'schedule' just feed as directed on your nutes bottle, but just feed less concentration, like i said 1/8 - 1/4 strength. Thats all you need to do. Dont neglect that autos need veg feed to get big, they wont really start eating flower nutes until heavy flowering at like week 7 or so, its not like they need just bloom nutes because they are an auto flower


You say to use 1/4 strength to feed it. I'm kinda confused by what you mean by that. I was just going to give it a tsp because the schedule says to put in 2 tsp, so I figure if I put in one tsp that would cut the strength in half.


----------



## edwardvanhalen123456 (Oct 2, 2016)

Bluntbag said:


> May be a dumb question but if your watering 2 times a week do you give nutes at both waterings? Or nutes first watering and pure water for second watering?


Not dumb at all buddy. You want to feed, then water, then feed again. So feed, then just give it pure water, you don't want to put nutes in it everytime you water.


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Oct 2, 2016)

edwardvanhalen123456 said:


> You say to use 1/4 strength to feed it. I'm kinda confused by what you mean by that. I was just going to give it a tsp because the schedule says to put in 2 tsp, so I figure if I put in one tsp that would cut the strength in half.


A 1/4 dose of 2tsp is 1/2 a tsp. That will give you 1/4 strength.


----------



## edwardvanhalen123456 (Oct 2, 2016)

VenomGrower6990 said:


> A 1/4 dose of 2tsp is 1/2 a tsp. That will give you 1/4 strength.


Thank you very much. Hey do you think you can take a look at my plant and give me your opinion on what's wrong with it. Some ppl are saying it's from the ph of the plant.
I don't have a ph meter so that could be why but I'm pretty sure my water is fine. It's an autoflower and it's 6 weeks old. 
This is the first time she is showing yellow leaves. The veg stage went fine until it really started flowering. I just ordered fox farm tiger bloom so I can feed it. What do you think about that.


----------



## edwardvanhalen123456 (Oct 2, 2016)

There she is, I'm not gonna get much yield at all from her but this was just a little test to see how bad the smell is. 
I live in a house where the smell can't go downstairs. That's why I'm going to stick with auto's. 
Ya as you can see I'm not getting my nutes for another week or so. I hope she can stay healthy long enough.


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Oct 2, 2016)

edwardvanhalen123456 said:


> There she is, I'm not gonna get much yield at all from her but this was just a little test to see how bad the smell is.
> I live in a house where the smell can't go downstairs. That's why I'm going to stick with auto's.
> Ya as you can see I'm not getting my nutes for another week or so. I hope she can stay healthy long enough.


Ya looks Nitrogen deficient. Looks like you said your about 6 weeks along and you have nothing to feed it for another week when your Tiger Bloom arrives right? Guess you are going to have to ride it out until you get something to feed her. She will prob make it until the end but she will be pretty rough looking and wont yeild much. This late in the game i would not feed too much N at all even of you did have it. When your leaves start dying and falling off then you are in trouble. I wish ya luck.


----------



## edwardvanhalen123456 (Oct 2, 2016)

VenomGrower6990 said:


> Ya looks Nitrogen deficient. Looks like you said your about 6 weeks along and you have nothing to feed it for another week when your Tiger Bloom arrives right? Guess you are going to have to ride it out until you get something to feed her. She will prob make it until the end but she will be pretty rough looking and wont yeild much. This late in the game i would not feed too much N at all even of you did have it. When your leaves start dying and falling off then you are in trouble. I wish ya luck.


Hey bud, how ya doin today. I'm a little pissed cuz it's 130 in the morning and I'm bored as f***.
Ya I'm really looking forward to seeing if the problem is that it needs some nutrients. I was worried it might be a ph problem but she made it 6 weeks without nutes or anything so I don't think it's my ph, plus my plant up to this point was perfectly green. 
This was mostly a test to see how bad the smell can get. Well I'm gonna have to wait and see what happens, thanks buddy.


----------



## justugh (Oct 6, 2016)

edwardvanhalen123456 said:


> Hey man thanks for the detailed reply, it's ppl like you who actually help me and not dicks that just want to mess with my thread.
> When I grew 5 years ago I remember I had to buy ph up or down, I can't remember, but the ph has to be wrong so I'm glad you brought that up.
> How do you test the ph. I was looking at ph test strips you can get at walmart but I remember having a meter with 2 metal probes on it.


the best way to do test is a run off test 

ph the water to 6.5 and then send it tho caputer what comes off and test that 
i personally like the pen probe 50 bucks they last about 6 months u reset them once a week .....the drop let test is nice ....never tried the papers


----------



## Rrose (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm doing my first plant ever, a blueberry auto in hydroponic grow box. I started with 1/4 nutes from the get go and was using full by week 3. Not sure about other plants but this one loves the nutes. I just changed water today at the start of week 5 and used 120% of recommended nutes. She's 8 inches tall and just showing signs of flower. I'm going to begin bloom week 6, trying to get a little more height with the extra week of veg. She's starting to stink really good and grew about an inch the last 2 days.


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 20, 2016)

Rrose said:


> I'm doing my first plant ever, a blueberry auto in hydroponic grow box. I started with 1/4 nutes from the get go and was using full by week 3. Not sure about other plants but this one loves the nutes. I just changed water today at the start of week 5 and used 120% of recommended nutes. She's 8 inches tall and just showing signs of flower. I'm going to begin bloom week 6, trying to get a little more height with the extra week of veg. She's starting to stink really good and grew about an inch the last 2 days.


If you are having a problem with getting nitrogen just take a light whizz in a gallon of water, only if you drink your share of water can this be done right. No alcohol or goofy drugs in system. And only for emergency purposes. Nitrogen is in your urine, people think its disgusting but we use bat, seagull,fish and other kinds of poop to get nutrients so why not try your own.

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## HandyGringo (Oct 20, 2016)

http://www.growweedeasy.com/sites/growweedeasy.com/files/Auto-Flowering Coco Coir Nutrients - Flora Series Trio + CaliMagic.pdf


----------



## LittleT (Jan 4, 2017)

Help your autoflowering marijuana plants develop their healthiest roots possible. One way of doing that is by using House & Garden Roots Excelurator…for the entire time your plants are growing. i use superthrive instead

It’s expensive, but side by side marijuana grows have shown me that it creates faster-growing, better-branching roots.

Pre-treat their root zone with beneficial root zone microbes including Voodoo Juice, Piranha, and Tarantula.

These colonize the root zone and the marijuana roots, adding root bulk/branching, functional support, and protection so roots are better able to take in hydroponics nutrients or organic elements, water, and oxygen…and are also protected from root zone pathogens that rot marijuana roots.

Start your autoflowering plants under strong LED or HID, instead of T-5 fluorescent. The more light the better. Remember, your plants only have a couple of weeks to build infrastructure before they start flowering.

Don’t stress your autoflowering marijuana plants by transplanting them. Just sprout them in a container or system big enough to finish them in.

Remember, they only have a couple of weeks to develop structure and roots before they kick into flowering. Transplanting can cause some serious stress that delays flowering or harms your marijuana roots.


Your autoflowering plants need at least 18 hours of strong light with good PAR spectrum during grow AND bloom phase. This is so very different from regular marijuana plants.

I suggest HID or LED during bloom phase if you can afford it and manage the heat.

If you’re using a professional LED unit, you can tune it to push the right PAR for peak floral production. Because autoflowering marijuana plants tend to be under four feet tall, LED lighting can provide adequate light from start to finish of your grow season.

Start your cannabis plants on a slightly stronger than usual nutritional program, being careful not to burn young roots and then amp up the parts per million or organic concentration as much as you can as fast as you can.

Start with Grow phase base nutrients such as Sensi Grow pH perfect, but as soon as you see early flowers developing, do a mini-flush using reverse osmosis or distilled water, and then immediately use a high-output bloom phase base such as Connoisseur pH perfect.

Use a B-vitamin stress reliever formula such as Organic B or B-52 for your entire crop cycle. Use a potassium silicate plant strengthener such as Rhino Skin starting in week two.

As soon as you see early flowering, hit your plants with Bud Ignitor for two weeks. Then use Big Bud, Bud Factor X and Bud Candy for the next 2-3 weeks, finishing with Overdrive and then a flush.

Always remember: your autoflowering plants are doing something “unnatural” and they’re hungry for nutrition. Push your parts per million as high as you can *without burning your plants.*

Note: some autoflowering strains have a really hard time handling hydroponics nutrients, rich organic fertilizers, or rich soil. Ask the seed producer before you buy a strain about fertilization.

Monitor your marijuana resin glands closely so you harvest at or just after peak bloom. You want to get as maximum development as possible on the flowers before you put the cut to your marijuana plants.


----------



## dodgy roger (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice 


SamBookwel said:


> I am no expert but this is the feeding schedule I am going to follow. I am also going to be adding ChaChing, but haven't decided the right time to start it. However, I have about another 3-4 weeks before I will have the money to purchase these nutes.
> 
> Week 1 pH water only
> Week 1.5 add in Big Bloom to the mix at 1/2 teaspoon
> ...


one mate 2st timer and didn't have a clue what & when and so if you could email recipe's timetablerto [email protected]


----------



## MrPuffTuff (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks to you and everyone else providing perspectives on this subject, finding this thread made me create an account so I can post...

I've got a sample of phosphorus I want to use for flower 'ignition', when should this be applied for an autoflower?


----------



## SNOLEPERD (Aug 4, 2018)

I only feed my autos base in veg, not advice! From the day they pop I put a few drops in there water getting them addicted to it, when they top off and are in full bloom I flush out the food base and switch to a tad under a full dose of flower base per gal, at this time I add Atami Bloombastic, say my plants in it's 3rd week of flower Atami recommends 4 to 6 ML per gal at week 3 of flower, so I cut the low dose in half at 2ml per gal and observe my plants, it's very easy to burn an autoflower, if plants take dose well I will acclimate up 1 half ML per week until the tiny ends of my leave tips burn then back off a bit, if your growing autos they need much less nutrients than a photoperid plant and are easy to burn.


----------



## UnoG$ (Oct 30, 2020)

ive given 4 auto grows just plant enchancer, bloom simulant, bloom nutes to em and got an OZ at least per plant. i just give 1/4-1/2 the recommendation. i’ve since then adjusted my technique and will be using grow nutes as well next time! but it also the nutes you use which can cause a huge difference. i’m also a beginner so don’t attack me lol


----------

